# Dogtra 1900 or TriTronics (Gamin) Delta Sport



## Seabass77 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Dogtra 1900 or TriTronics (Garmin) Delta Sport*

Another question for the team here. I am a hunter only, not planning on any trials. I can't carry one of those huge transmitters with me in the field. 

Dogtra 1900 or the new Delta Sport

Delta Pro
- 3/4 vs 1/2 mile range
- Li -Ion battery vs NiMH
- Tone and vibration
- transmitter floats

Delta Neg
- unproven

Dogtra Pro
- Proven
- most variety in stim levels

Dogtra neg
- less range
- just vibration
- not sure if transmitter floats or not


Thanks again.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had 2 Dogtra 1800's for ~10 yrs (batteries replaced after 7 yrs.). Mile range, clicks on levels. Very satisfied, but the model has been discontinued, tho you can still find some in stock. (~$250)

I've been thinking I'd get a Dogtra 3500 or TT Flyway when I replace, but the Garmin Delta Sport looks very nice. I don't think you'll be dissatisfied with the D 1900, but you might really like the Delta Sport???


----------

